# Too cold for smoking cheese?



## mikedaub (Nov 17, 2016)

Been doing a bunch of reading, and generally speaking, folks are concerned about outside temps getting too hot for smoking cheese, which makes sense if you live in the south, because of melt.

However, I live in Maine and at this time of the year, I don't need to be concerned about outside temps being too hot, but instead too cold.  Anyone have any thoughts on this?  What is too cold outside to cold smoke some cheese?  I understand the temp inside of the smoker should ideally be around that 65 degree mark, so what does that translate for outside temps?  I don't think I am nearing the range of temps yet, as its still 40-50s in the day time, but if I procrastinate too much longer, it might be cold sooner than later.

For what its worth, I have a MES 30 2nd gen and I bought the cold smoker attachment..  I am not apposed to going with an AMNS in some capacity if that would somehow extend my "season"..

Thanks in advance.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 17, 2016)

You have ideal conditions for smoking cheese.

As long as the smoke chamber temp is above 40 degrees you are good to go.

Al


----------



## mikedaub (Nov 18, 2016)

Great.. That is what I was looking to hear..    
	

	
	
		
		



		
			










Thanks...


----------

